# need neoprene vest advice



## ChocolateDawg (Dec 21, 2008)

I bought a Redhead neoprene vest for my lab, but it doesn't seem to fit right. It's kind of "gappy" at the shoulders and arm holes. Here are some photos of her in it.

It's a size large. Should I get one a size smaller that fits more snug?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I'd replace it or get it altered to fit snugly (but not tight). An ill fitting vest is worse than none at all IMO.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48321


----------



## ChocolateDawg (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks. I got a smaller size and it fits much better.


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Red Head products. Cabelas vests appear to be of much higher quality.


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2008)

gman0046 said:


> I'm not a fan of Red Head products. Cabelas vests appear to be of much higher quality.



I tend to agree usually...But the redhead 5mm vest with the braided boaters handle is actually very well made, and I prefer the braided handle to the large open handles of the avery or cabelas.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

From the picture i'd say you will have to do some trimming on the arm pit area. I made the mistake of not doing that when i first got my new vest and on the first outing after an all day hunt Jake (blm) had raw spots in his arm pits from the vest rubbing (didnt notice untill we got home that evening). this was on a field hunt with many birds killed so he did ALOT of running.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the Avery's boaters parka for dogs myself.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

My vote is the Avery Boaters jacket...


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I had the best luck buying a smaller vest and then marking and trimming it out around her legs. Fits snug to keep her warm and by cutting the arms out she can run without any problem of rubbing.


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a nice picture of your dog!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

cabelas brand fit my blm nicely


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

Thanks *****...


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

You could try a smaller size, if not trim under her arm pits so it doesn't rub her raw. Every dog is different, every vest needs trimming.


----------

